
Electromagnetic properties of the Great Pyramid - sohkamyung
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5026556
======
rblion
What I'd do to be able to hang out in the Library of Alexandria while it was
in it's prime. We've lost more than 95% of the books and records that were
kept there, I wonder what secrets they held.

